# Skar Audio SK-4500.1D vs. Sundown 4500d



## Budsing (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey guys looking at Skar Audio SK-4500.1D and Sundown 4500d amps what one is better?


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Sundown


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Well they both appear to be made by the same factory.
The output sections look to be identical.Only the power supplies are different.
The Sundown uses 8 smaller transformers with 32 smaller TO-220 mosfets where the Skar has 4 larger transformers with 24 larger to-47 mosfets.
I personally would not spend that kinda money on a Maxsonic amp.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Sundown is nowhere near a maxsonic amp


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes they are.
Take a look at the guts of a Hifonics XX Maxximus,XX Goliath,the Celestra DA series,American Bass VFL's,SPL Dynamics,Ground Zero,MB Quart,Sundown and Skar.
They are all made by the same factory.Some are exactly the same with different cases.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

You are highly misinformed, but okay.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

When playing with big boy power like that I'd be more concerned with getting my electrical up to snuff rather than which 4500 watt amp is "better".


----------



## Fi 4 life (May 4, 2013)

^ this ^


----------



## Budsing (Jul 16, 2013)

Electrical should not be a problem


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

Skar is gaining a notoriety on other forums for subs that asplode very quickly and amps that don't do rated power. Sundown has near zero negative feedback and extremely good customer service. I don't run any of their products, I just see a great guy who loves audio and the audio scene. I've also been friends with one of their reps and team competitors for a long time, listened to many of their products and I'm impressed. Check out their forum on SSA and you'll see people absolutely abusing their products with no issues. In fact, I don't recall anyone who's ever badmouthed them who has actually used the product. The ones who have, just smile and crank the volume knob.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Sundown, Skar is gaining a large rep for ripping off other companies and general douchiness, Jake is a standup guy and I have never seen anyone who has had an issue with him.


----------



## Darkside59 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll go with Sundown. They're way underrated when given proper electrical. But either way, you won't be disappointed with both Skar and Sundown. Another plus for Sundown is they're excellent customer service. I have never met a company that reply to my email as quick as Sundown and answer my noob questions. Try emailing kicker, fosgate, JL, etc and you'll be lucky they reply back in a month or 2 l, maybe not at all. Their level of customer service excessed every big companies out there.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Try calling those companies and like Sundown you will get excellent service.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

bose301s said:


> Sundown, Skar is gaining a large rep for ripping off other companies and general douchiness, Jake is a standup guy and I have never seen anyone who has had an issue with him.


do you know this from facts or just by word of mouth?


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

jbowers said:


> Skar is gaining a notoriety on other forums for subs that asplode very quickly and amps that don't do rated power. Sundown has near zero negative feedback and extremely good customer service. I don't run any of their products, I just see a great guy who loves audio and the audio scene. I've also been friends with one of their reps and team competitors for a long time, listened to many of their products and I'm impressed. Check out their forum on SSA and you'll see people absolutely abusing their products with no issues. In fact, I don't recall anyone who's ever badmouthed them who has actually used the product. The ones who have, just smile and crank the volume knob.


i would like to see some information on this seeing that i am running 2 vvx v2 15s off of a powerbass xta 5000 at 2 ohms and have had no problems,


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> do you know this from facts or just by word of mouth?


go check out caraudio.com, there is a huge thread about it


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Honestly I have been using Skar products for over a year now and haven't had any problems with them at all. I've always had my questions answered quickly and haven't had a bum product from them yet. I have 4 amps 5 subs and a wiring kit that is branded by them and everything I bought has been top notch for service and shipping. I can't attest to the owners personal morals but I know the people that have worked for him has made a shipping error right by me. If you want to try the SK4500.1 let me know I can find one for you.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> do you know this from facts or just by word of mouth?


There's reasons that Skar is more commonly known as Skarbage or Skam Car Audio.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> do you know this from facts or just by word of mouth?


First hand experience. He is a liar and cheat with terrible business practices. I'd flush money down the toilet before I'd support his business.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

did we really need to bring up a thread thats a year old?


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

Darkside59 said:


> I'll go with Sundown. They're way underrated when given proper electrical. But either way, you won't be disappointed with both Skar and Sundown. Another plus for Sundown is they're excellent customer service. I have never met a company that reply to my email as quick as Sundown and answer my noob questions. Try emailing kicker, fosgate, JL, etc and you'll be lucky they reply back in a month or 2 l, maybe not at all. Their level of customer service excessed every big companies out there.


I've had to call RF before, tech guy I spoke with was more than helpful and answered my question. I know this wasn't on your list but I also had to JBL. A couple years ago about my MS8, had my issue resolved by them again with no problem. I'm not sure why the big boys get a bad rep for CS but I've never had an issue getting support out of them.


----------



## bigmike75961 (Jun 4, 2017)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> do you know this from facts or just by word of mouth?


yes they started off selling b-stock sundowns with their name on the amp before they started building their own. Several dealers have told me the same thing including johnathan price.


----------

